# Odd Issue with Ringtones - Note II or Samsung software?



## sledgehammer70 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am having an error of adding a ringtone and it showing up in my sound options, but it is not playing any sound. I removed the song now a few times and added it again and I finally got the song to work... but my sounds list has it showing up 3 times now. One plays and the other 2 do not.

Any know how to remove the unwanted tiems? Overall I searched the folders and they only have one track in the folder.

Image attached...


----------

